# MTD Won't Go Forward



## badwhiskey (Feb 2, 2011)

I have an 2004 (or so) MTD two stage snow blower. Recently I got some gravel caught in it, and that broke both auger shear pins. I've replaced them, but now it will only go a foot or so forward before locking up. Engine runs fine, I've checked the cable adjustment and the friction wheel and drive belt seem fine. Could it be the gear box up front? Or anything else? It still goes in reverse, but in forward it goes a foot or so and then stops hard. Going in reverse seems to free it up.

If it is the front gear box, how do I replace that?

Thanks!

Frank


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The front gear box has nothing to do with going forward. You have a problem in the drive system somewhere. You are going to have to tip it up on the bucket and remove the bottom cover and look at what is going on. Maybe you managed to get something stuck on one of the chains? Gravel behind the wheels or something? Ice inside?

If you engage the auger while staying still and it works normally the front gear box is fine.


----------



## PeteE (Feb 23, 2011)

I have the same problem but it won't go in reverse either. Took the bottom plate off and removed E-key slid the gear on the top axle to the left. The wheels turn and the remaining gears turn. Put it back together same problem. It's locked up. Has anyone else had this problem ?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Locked up as in something really wrong and it stalls or it simply acts as you are not pushing down the drive lever?

If it simply does nothing you should check the engagement cable, the drive belt and the friction disc.

The cable and belt can break or come undone, the friction disc can wear and slip. If it is just slipping you can tighten it down.


----------



## PeteE (Feb 23, 2011)

Shryp said:


> Locked up as in something really wrong and it stalls or it simply acts as you are not pushing down the drive lever?
> 
> If it simply does nothing you should check the engagement cable, the drive belt and the friction disc.
> 
> The cable and belt can break or come undone, the friction disc can wear and slip. If it is just slipping you can tighten it down.


Engagement cable OK drive belt OK friction disk OK Gears seemed to be locked.... Took E-clip off upper gear group moved it to the left. Wheels turn remaining gears work but if put back together wheels are locked and gears don't turn. I don't understand the Engineering with such a set up why so many gears. I don't why the gears lock up, no visible reason. 

Makes you want to grab a hammer and go at it.
Won't solve the problem but might feel better.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If you have something actually locked up down there I guess you are going to have to start taking it apart until you find the problem. Was it sitting unused for a long period of time and rusted together? I think I have heard of some MTDs doing that if they are not oiled every year.


----------



## chucka (Feb 27, 2011)

I have a Yard Machine MTD 10 hp, 2 stage, model 31AS6lCE700. My wheels are locked up too. Checked linkage adj, friction wheel and belts. All are okay. The only think that doesn't move are the gears/wheels. Has anyone figured it out?


----------



## PeteE (Feb 23, 2011)

Found the problem. In the gear train some of the gears are free wheeling, others are stationary to the shaft. The free wheeling ones have needle bearings. There is no way to lubricate these bearings without disassembling the gear train. After some usage these bearings will rust or freeze.The machine won't move forward or backwards. I ordered new gears from MTD Will report back when it machine is up and running. 

If you have a machine from MTD I would suggest Taking the gear train apart and pushing some lithium grease in those needle bearings at least once a year. I saw no mention of this in their manual.


----------



## jsully (Apr 10, 2011)

PeteE said:


> Found the problem. In the gear train some of the gears are free wheeling, others are stationary to the shaft. The free wheeling ones have needle bearings. There is no way to lubricate these bearings without disassembling the gear train. After some usage these bearings will rust or freeze.The machine won't move forward or backwards. I ordered new gears from MTD Will report back when it machine is up and running.
> 
> If you have a machine from MTD I would suggest Taking the gear train apart and pushing some lithium grease in those needle bearings at least once a year. I saw no mention of this in their manual.


I have the same "wheel's locked" problem. Is replacement of the free-wheeling gear on the wheel axel the necessary fix? I am wondering if the ball bearing on the hex shaft is the problem.


----------



## Electric Dadd (11 mo ago)

It sounds like it's one of your gear bearings. If they aren't maintain with grease they tend to fill up with dirt and start to rust and then they start to seize up.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Electric Dadd said:


> It sounds like it's one of your gear bearings. If they aren't maintain with grease they tend to fill up with dirt and start to rust and then they start to seize up.


This is an 11 yr old thread and the original poster only posted once. Look at the date before you post


----------

